# MAC - Naughty Nauticals Discussion



## tigerli17 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm I'm not sure if I really fancy the Naughty Nauticals now. It all looks rather samey to what's been out before/what I already have...Love that nail varnish though! I'll probably get that and possibly the lighter blue pigment and the red lipstick (can never have too many red lipsticks!).

Bit disappointed really. I was going to give Heatherette a miss and wait for this but now I'm not sure what I want to do...


----------

